# الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكي



## رمزة الزبير (26 أكتوبر 2011)

الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكي

الاختبار الهيدروستاتيكي يعتبر من أهم الإختبارات التي يجب إجرائها ، على سبيل المثال لخطوط الأنابيب ،هناك أنواع عدة من العيوب التي يمكن الكشف عنها بواسطة الفحص الهيدروستاتيكي ، مثل : 

- العيوب الموجودة في المادة ، 
- الإجهاد تكسير التآكل (scc) والخواص الميكانيكية الفعلي للأنابيب ، 
- التآكل.
- البقع الصعبة الموضعية التي قد تسبب فشل في وجود الهيدروجين. 

نرفق هذا الملف هو مقال في جريدة خطوط الأنابيب والغاز.

وسنقوم بإدراج معلومات أخرى كما سنحت الفرصة.


----------



## محمد الاكرم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام
شكرا على الموضوع الهام
وفقك الله


----------

